# Meet my new chicks :)



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi friends two weeks ago I got my chicks. I got 7 Female Barred Rocks, 1 Female Silver Laced Wyannadotte 1 Female Silver Penciled Rock and 1 Female Golden Buff. Here are my girls growing fast. I got them from Meyer Hatchery and couldn't be happier! I'm so blessed with them! So far I have most named but I still have a few I need to name. There names are Adel (my smallest Barred Rock ) feonia (my biggest barred Rock) Charity ( My Golden Buff ) Charlotte (my Silver Laced Wyannadotte ) Calirice ( My Silver Penciled Rock ) Sweet ( my lightest Barred Rock ) I have three more to name. Ones a really Dark Barred Rock and I want to name her next. Any ideas for names?


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

How to post some article?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

leghorners2016 said:


> How to post some article?


Can you be more specific?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Realsis, no matter how many barred rocks I have they are always all named Fern.


----------

